# Battery Strap



## volracer (Feb 12, 2010)

I am looking for velcro battery for a pan cars, both 1s and 2s. I have seen some in the past that had a thin section in the middle, which I would prefer, but can not remeber where I saw them. Any help.

Thanks.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

3Racing makes some you can get here. There was a company named Pro-tech that used to make straps, but I haven't seen any in a looooong time.


----------

